# My Pups First Pheasant



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Finally! And I do mean Finally. I must live in the worst Pheasant area in the States, NW Minnesota and public land non the less. After 6 hard trips to the field, my pup Elsie (13 mo. old) was finally rewarded for all of her hard work. I took a long, long, shot and dropped the bird, but I knew it would be a runner just because of the distance of the shot. We searched the area where the bird landed but to no avail. She even locked up once with a very intense point, but we kicked around and found nothing. So we started working the wind back and forth. I stayed on top of the hill close to where I marked the bird fall. I watched Elsie work the wind back and forth. Pretty soon she's over there, then she's way over here, then she's way, way over there. About the time I was going to call her back, thinking she was completely out of range for the bird, I should have known better, she suddenly got real birdy and I seen her lunge onto something. I realized she had the Pheasant trapped. I ran over to her and there she sat, literally holding the still alive bird down with her paws. I couldn't have been happier or more proud. Finally...Reward!!
So this is my brag post. Its my first Pheasant I've shot in over 15 years, my first bird dog, and her first wild bird.
Moosgard 6R Kennels "Elsie".


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Great story, with an even better ending, always trust the dogs nose over your eye's... Brag away you both earned it...

I still remember the first Ruffed grouse I shot over my aging 91/2 year old lab. It was one of those reflex shots that only ruffed grouse hunters would understand, bird sailed and i thought I missed after 10 minutes of calling and trying to get the dog out of the swamp she came out with the bird 75 yards from where I last seen it. Ever since then I have trusted her


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

BROWNDOG said:


> Great story, with an even better ending, always trust the dogs nose over your eye's... Brag away you both earned it...
> 
> I still remember the first Ruffed grouse I shot over my aging 91/2 year old lab. It was one of those reflex shots that only ruffed grouse hunters would understand, bird sailed and i thought I missed after 10 minutes of calling and trying to get the dog out of the swamp she came out with the bird 75 yards from where I last seen it. Ever since then I have trusted her


thats happend to me more times than I care to remember hunting ruffed grouse

I was really mad at myself last year after my DK trailed a runner for 100's of yards in his dawdling fashion and 30 yards after I gave up thinking he was fooling around the bird flushed wild 10 yards in front of him

twice in a row I did it to him

I am a dumba$$ sometimes


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats!

Bobm...been there way too many times myself.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Congrats... to both of you.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

cool story...Congrats.


----------

